# Werbung ist Alles!



## maierchen (4 Okt. 2008)

​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Okt. 2008)

Das mit günstig würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen, aber schön werden sie ja manchmal, auch wenn sie nur in schwarz-weiß sind


----------

